# Vacation day at the range



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Wifey and myself spent some quality time at the range today

































Some of the results with the mosquito at 10 yards no pics with the beretta I seam to have a hard time hitting the target with the sig


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Not to shabby Beretta. Just keep practicing. Glad ta see wifey there with ya.

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool beans!


----------

